# Questions about adoption



## DuckyBlue

Hello!

My partner, D, and I are considering adoption. It's something we have talked about for a very long time, and we'd both said even if we had biological children we'd still like to adopt. Before the lock down we had spoken to our local social services department, who said they'd send someone out to see us but then the lock down happened so that was postponed, which in a way was good as D's mother is very firmly against adoption. I'm not exactly sure why, other than she seems to think that any child we adopted wouldn't be family. Biological grandchildren seems to be very important to her! Needless to say we don't speak to her very often - which is D's choice. I have a few questions, however, about adoption. We plan to ask social services more questions, but was hoping some of our questions might be able to be answered by people with some experience with adoption. We're in the UK if that makes a difference.


D and I aren't married, and have no plans to get married. We have, however, been together for a long time - since we were 12 and we're both in our 30's now. Today is actually our anniversary :cloud9: Anyway, will this make a difference on adoption? 

We're a mixed race couple. Will this make it harder for us to adopt? I think what I mean is some social services say that children should only be placed with parents who have the same ethnic background as them, in order for the child to "look like their parents". D and I do not mind what ethnicity any children we adopted are! D said that he wondered if it meant we'd be waiting longer to be matched to a child, but I wanted to clarify this?
Age - Is there a cut off age for adopting babies? We'd happily consider an older child, but would like to adopt a baby if we can. We would also consider a sibling group

Does anyone have any experience with international adoption? D and I have talked at some length about international adoption, but having never known anyone who has personally gone through that process we're not really sure about it. How does the process work?
Is there anything we should know before looking further into this process?
Thank you!


----------

